# Service Stabilitrak



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello, I just purchased a 2016 Chevy Cruze Premier from an auction and it's damaged at the front right side. Dash reads service stabilitrax. Could anyone help as to possible causes and fixes? I was thinking it could be wheel speed sensor having damage or something. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

That would be my first thought. Check the wiring for the wheel speed sensor. Best thing to do would be to hook up a scan tool to see if there's any more detail on that issue (i.e. showing a code for Right Front Speed Sensor).


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Front Right. Could be something as simple as a bad negative battery cable which might be replaced by a dealer for free.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Front Right. Could be something as simple as a bad negative battery cable which might be replaced by a dealer for free.


Sounds like they've got a gen2 car, which doesn't suffer that issue, or have batt in same place. And it's likely the car has no warranty left due to a branded title from the insurance auction.

You need access to a scan tool with chassis, brake and body capability (not just OBD2 engine/trans.). With DTCs it will be much easier to give proper diag assistance.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Jondaytona said:


> That would be my first thought. Check the wiring for the wheel speed sensor. Best thing to do would be to hook up a scan tool to see if there's any more detail on that issue (i.e. showing a code for Right Front Speed Sensor).


Thank you so much for the advice. I will start there, and hopefully it's nothing major ?


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Front Right. Could be something as simple as a bad negative battery cable which might be replaced by a dealer for free.


I really appreciate all this help. My problem is I'm not in the USA, I'm in Barbados, I shipped the car here, and this is the only left hand drive 2nd generation Cruze on the island. So I'm basically going at it alone. But I will research how to upgrade that negative battery cable just in case it's that.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Eddy Cruze said:
> 
> 
> > Front Right. Could be something as simple as a bad negative battery cable which might be replaced by a dealer for free.
> ...


Oh I see!! I totally understand. Thank you very much, all of this info is such great support. Focusing on the body work repairs first then see if I can pinpoint what's the root of the problem so I can fix it. Thanks again!


----------

